# New .22 Rifle



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Attended a couple gun shows last weekend and found a new in the box Ruger 10-22, french walnut, sporter version. It's much slimmer, slightly longer barrel, no sights, made for a scope, rather than the standard 10-22 short carbine. Looks and feels much more like a good "rifle" and the walnut stock is real pretty.

Have a nice Weaver scope coming from Natchez Shooters Supply any day. Plan on gifting this to the son in law, he needs a good .22.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Good on you, your son in law is a lucky guy.

I have a 10-22 with a laminated Mannlicher stock. I really like it.

The only thing I don't like about the 10-22 are those darn rotary magazines. I've purchased several magazines for the rifle. Some were Ruger (OEM) and some were off brands. All of them, seem to get hung up after a few years of being stored loaded. I wish they would put better springs in them. And, before anyone tells me to take them apart, clean them, and re-wind the spring - I have! It may help for a while, but not very long.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> Good on you, your son in law is a lucky guy.
> 
> I have a 10-22 with a laminated Mannlicher stock. I really like it.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the 10-22 are those darn rotary magazines. I've purchased several magazines for the rifle. Some were Ruger (OEM) and some were off brands. All of them, seem to get hung up after a few years of being stored loaded. I wish they would put better springs in them. And, before anyone tells me to take them apart, clean them, and re-wind the spring - I have! It may help for a while, but not very long.



Same issue here, mine are fine until round 8.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I sent my completely worn out 10/22 to CPC for a complete build. Unbelievable value.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

new springs for your 10/22 mags https://www.tandemkross.com/Green-Springs-Rotary-Magazine-Springs-for-Ruger®-1022®-3-PACK-_p_687.html
skip forward to 2 minutes if you aren't into the comedy





I noticed some people started lubing their mags when having feed issues at shoots , this works , but , one guy was using rem oil , and it worked for a half day maybe longer then he would give it another shot of rem oil spray.

I used it and it got me through that day , fast forward a few months my mags get stored in a clear plastic small parts box. open the box to rancid oil smell , rem oil goes rancid and gets sticky.

cleaned my mags re-tentioned them and used hornady one shot dry lube , they have worked well since. I also typically don't store them loaded any more
I have a bunch of the 10 round mags I like them because they are flush fit and in our shooting we load 10 or 2 and 8 for most courses of fire.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> It may help for a while, but not very long.


Get some "dry lube" to spray the inside before you reassemble them.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Silicone-Spray-Type-Lubricant/dp/B000MQX7K2

I have 10/22 magazines that are getting close to 40 years old, as well as some non-Ruger brand 25 round mags, and none of them have ever failed, and have never been disassembled. 

I just blow them out with an air hose and spray well with a good silicone dry lube if they get "sticky". 

I also try to use mostly copper plated bullets instead of wax-lubed lead loads.

The mags also fit my 77/22


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if any of you haven't attended a Project Appleseed clinic you should.

the 10/22 is about perfect for a rifle to use.

few things test both rifle and shooter like a weekend clinic.

round count isn't really that high 350 to 450 rounds depending what your shoot boss runs for drills and how many AQT you run.

whatever the weather as long as it isn't sever and requires taking shelter , you shoot rain , snow , heat blowing.

in and out of prone , sitting and standing all day both days.

you find all sorts of failures , but more importantly you learn from them.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Gotta love the 10-22
I've got 5 of them, just plain old 10-22s, 1 in a plain wood stock, 1 in a modified wood stock, 1 in a painted plastic stock, 1 in a fancy composite thumb hole stock and one in a checkered walnut stock.
I'd like to add a Mannlicher style and a takedown to the pile.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My rugar 77-22 uses the same mag as the 10- 22. I just use Rem dry lube on them.
Stuff goes on wet and dris slippery.









 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

rem-drilube is not the same as Rem oil arosal https://www.remington.com/sites/default/files/documents/RemingtonSDS-24027-Rem_Oil_10oz.pdf but in a similar can

typically dri lubes are an alcohal solvent with a PTFE that creats a film when the solvent dries there are several on the market now including a wd-40 pro ptfe dri lube


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I store my 50 round mags loaded in case I need some instant firepower. I only put 40 rounds in them to avoid compressing the springs all the way. So far so good. 

The 10-22 is the iconic 22 rim fire rifle.


----------

